# Conn power plant Osha pricetag is in: $ 16 M



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=111&sid=2020185


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

wildleg said:


> http://www.wtop.com/?nid=111&sid=2020185


I live fairly close to that thing. The local towns are trying to have it shut down and ???? removed??? 

as you see from the pic from that report, it is a huge facility. Can you imagine the costs for trying to remove it now? 
It doesn't make sense to me. :no: 
The people across the river from the plant are mad that they cut down a few too many trees during the construction.

Whup-de-Do. 
So the ground underneath it washes out and the big plant slides into the river. :jester:

The time for stopping it being built is LONG over. Just about thought it was an earthquake when it blew though.


----------

